# Gooroo



## Skitten (Jan 14, 2005)

Gooroo was attacked by a coyote in his kitty house... Died before he turned 1 year old. We miss you, Gooroo!

http://community.webshots.com/photo/125181010/178833026sBcemi




















And Skywalker

Hit by a car. 

Baby picture: http://community.webshots.com/photo/128691897/141075694GEdUOa He is Gooroo's brother. We miss you boys!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks like you lost another poor kitten tragically. So sorry to hear about that. How awful. My thoughts are with you.


----------

